# TRohrs Planted Tank!!!



## Trohr (Jan 8, 2012)

See my journal here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/171468-trohrs-29-gallon-planted-tank-low.html


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice tank I will be following


----------



## Shank (Apr 3, 2012)

Great pictures! I love the loach.

Awesome progress.


----------

